# Woman stabbed 28 times - witnesses do nothing



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

NSFW!



i don't want to turn this into a china bash... but what is wrong with that place? granted crimes happen all over the world with different calibres
of violence... but this seems to happen way too often in china where 
someone is in dier need of help yet no one comes.

keep in mind as well that in china, even when a person is being helped by another, the victim sometimes even sues the savior of the victim to get an easy cash grab. has happened A LOT... which makes more sense why people don't help i suppose.

EDIT!!! THIS IS NSFW


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 9, 2011)

"lets not bash China, but what the fuck is wrong there?"

yea..

You can't look at any country with a vastly different culture than your own and expect to understand it. 

A lot of people there tend to mind their own business, and stay out of other's. Especially when someone is getting hurt, because there could be a much more dangerous group or person that orchestrated the incident in the first place.

You wouldn't want to stop a mob hit here, only to have it come back on to you, and your family.


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

how is this related to the mob, buddy? a child struck by a truck yet no one bothers to help, and there isn't any reprucussions of a fall back on your family in this situation.
just help the kid out. 
it's not about cultural things when it comes to someones life, it's about morals
and helping people. isn't that basic knowledge in any country? helping someone when
someone is down?


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 9, 2011)

What a human life has no value to it and should be respected no matter if its a mob hit or not if someones in trouble I would galdly risk my life for them. Those people walking around that girl were cowards they watch in fear as see was stab what if that happens to me no one lives forever and no one should be aloud to take another person life. The population just been trained by the government and media to think the way they do. Look at that case in California when that girl was raped in public in front of a giant group of people and no one did anything they just watch in fear. If one of these sitituation where to happen to you i would hope someone would jump in to help you.


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 9, 2011)

I.....don't even know what to say that is so fucked up!!!!

both of those video posts.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 9, 2011)

murakami said:


> how is this related to the mob, buddy? a child struck by a truck yet no one bothers to help, and there isn't any reprucussions of a fall back on your family in this situation.
> just help the kid out.
> it's not about cultural things when it comes to someones life, it's about morals
> and helping people. isn't that basic knowledge in any country? helping someone when
> someone is down?



You don't know or live in the country. You are not accustomed to their culture or society. 

You're placing your own values and beliefs onto a people that don't follow them, and you're judging them based on that.

Also, of course a truck hitting a kid isn't the same as a woman getting stabbed. It was an example.

Maybe you all should read a book on sociology, and that way you'll understand that you have to look at each culture as it's own thing, instead of subjecting it to your own societal beliefs.



hereticemir said:


> What a human life has no value to it and should be respected no matter if its a mob hit or not if someones in trouble I would galdly risk my life for them. Those people walking around that girl were cowards they watch in fear as see was stab what if that happens to me no one lives forever and no one should be aloud to take another person life. The population just been trained by the government and media to think the way they do. Look at that case in California when that girl was raped in public in front of a giant group of people and no one did anything they just watch in fear. If one of these sitituation where to happen to you i would hope someone would jump in to help you.



Talk is cheap when you aren't actually there. When you're actually paralyzed in fear, because you don't know if he's going to turn on you next. 

Hindsight is 20-20, and the whole, "This is what I'd have done" isn't what you'd actually do. Fight or Flight takes over when those situations occur. The body responds in situations like this, "If I fight, can I win? Will I get hurt? Or is it better to flee?" Your mind will tell you to flee.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 9, 2011)

Why does he just stand around after it? The youtube link says he wanted to have sex with her and killed her upon refusal. 

Many things sadden and confuse me about this video.


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

> A woman in north China's Shanxi Province was stabbed 28 times and died on the pavement. A security camera recorded the entire incident but no passers-by came forth to help the woman.
> 
> Police of Huairen County said the suspect Li Ruiqiang, 24, confessed that he saw the victim surnamed Xu, 28, walking on the street on the morning of November 30 and accosted her for sex but was rejected.
> 
> ...


 
this is apparently the full story of it.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 9, 2011)

Ugh. I really can't see anything useful coming out of this thread, but let's keep it civil.


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Maybe you all should read a book on sociology, and that way you'll understand that you have to look at each culture as it's own thing, instead of subjecting it to your own societal beliefs.


 
i respect that opinion and i will say i agree with it. however, i have lived in china for about 4 years on business and even though there was a lot of things i didn't like, there was still signs of similar aspects that showed through their own culture with our western one. the thing i realized the most is that it's a first come, first serve kind of ordeal over there.




> Talk is cheap when you aren't actually there. When you're actually paralyzed in fear, because you don't know if he's going to turn on you next.


 
thats purely subjective. some people are just willing to help because they're wired that way. my friends and i stopped a mugging in shanghai. and two years ago in downtown vancouver, i stopped a person from trying to ride away with a stolen bike.

what really helps is the initiator. if one person starts others start to help as well. i experienced that and when i tried to stop the bike thief people leapt in to help. sadly, thats just how it works. someone has to step up first.


----------



## -42- (Dec 9, 2011)

Bystander effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pink freud (Dec 9, 2011)

More of the "Nanjing Judge" phenomena, perhaps?

Only the guilty help the injured: legacy of the 'Nanjing Judge' all too apparent as passers-by ignore hit-run toddler


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

pink freud said:


> More of the "Nanjing Judge" phenomena, perhaps?
> 
> Only the guilty help the injured: legacy of the 'Nanjing Judge' all too apparent as passers-by ignore hit-run toddler


 

yeah, i was talking about this earlier(thanks for finding the link). this is absolute shit.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats basic sociology. Take a sociology class and you will learn why no one does anything. The more people that watch a crime, the less likely someone will do something to stop it. For every person that watches, the responsibility to do something gets divided.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> "lets not bash China, but what the fuck is wrong there?"
> 
> yea..
> 
> You can't look at any country with a vastly different culture than your own *and judge it according to the standards proposed in your own.*


 
Fix'd

On another note. If I saw someone getting stabbed 28 times the most I'd do to help is dial 911. No use in both of us getting stabbed. 





ST3MOCON said:


> Thats basic sociology. Take a sociology class and you will learn why no one does anything. The more people that watch a crime, the less likely someone will do something to stop it. For every person that watches, the responsibility to do something gets divided.


 
This is probably the exact reason you get in trouble in public schools (or perhaps all schools) for watching a fight whether you were directly involved or not.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 9, 2011)

Human beings really scare me sometimes.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Human beings really scare me sometimes.



The only time that they don't is when I'm not thinking about them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2011)

We're a dangeround animal indeed. 

I think George Carlin mentioned we're the only animal that will kill its own simply for the fuck of it or for petty personal gain. I haven't looked into whether or not this is true, but I could totally see it.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 9, 2011)

^ people wont even dial 911 sometimes because the way the bystander effect works. Obviously it doesnt apply to everyone but for most it does. They don't know what to do and don't have the courage or feel the responsibility when there is a lot of other people watching. They think someone has already dialed 911 by now.


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 9, 2011)

> You don't know or live in the country. You are not accustomed to their culture or society.
> 
> You're placing your own values and beliefs onto a people that don't follow them, and you're judging them based on that.



No.
I agree on that by a religion standpoint.
But I dont give a fuck who you are or where you live, you help someone because they are a fellow human being no matter where they live. "Oh, thats their culture". *bullshit*.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 9, 2011)

This isn't just a Chinese thing. I remember a couple years back, hearing a story of some jogger in West Hollywood that got stabbed and was wandering around calling out for help for an entire hour before dying on the pavement. Last time I was in London, there was a story in the news about a bus stabbing. A few months ago, I spotted a story on the news about some people who _did_ try to stop a crime, a bank robbery, but their efforts were so half-assed that the robbers got away (albeit one without pants). I posted a this thread a long while back; that incident infuriated me to no end. I'd like to think that I would intervene if I witnessed some random act of violence, but I really can't tell. Maybe we're just too sedentary and the lack of any experience with this sort of thing makes people freeze up. But, damn, I can't think of another situation where I'd want to kill some bastard so badly.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2011)

I like how everyone has this "Oh you just help em bc they're another human," crap and don't stop to think that when you're actually in the situation you don't think the same as when you just hear about the situation and start spouting off all the shit you "would do if you were there."

Some ppl completely freeze up when they see something like that bc they didn't start the day expecting to see someone get stabbed. The shock factor can be a mother fucker I'm sure.

Second, what if they simply don't know what the fuck to do? I find it rather hard to believe a person being stabbed isn't screaming or making some kind of noise. I suppose as a bystander you could join the chorus and scream with them but trying to step in and play Superman bc you feel you have a duty to humanity...? Not this guy.

What are the police for? Clearly there may be times when they simply can't get there fast enough. But I'd be willing to bet that a lot of you same folks saying that ppl should just step in and help them out would tell me I shouldn't shoot home intruders. And in that regard taking matters into my own hands may actually save MY life which--selfish as it may sound--is far more important than helping a stranger who may or may not have "had it coming." (Not that this woman did. She clearly didn't.)


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> Thats basic sociology. Take a sociology class and you will learn why no one does anything. The more people that watch a crime, the less likely someone will do something to stop it. For every person that watches, the responsibility to do something gets divided.


 

ok... seriously, screw this whole basic sociology shit.just help. plain and simple. if your brother, sister, significant other was getting cut up would you still just stand there?

that person getting ripped apart is someones daughter, sister etc...
it just SHOULDN'T be this way. the people who're willing to call 9-11, thats still an effort i would commend. 

p.s. it's 110 in china


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2011)

Well if my brother, sister or significant other were getting cut up I'd actually have something to lose now wouldn't I? Not trying to be a dick... Honestly.

EDIT: Re-read your post... You're willing to let it slide if I hit those magical 3 digits... We are in agreement.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 9, 2011)

^ you miss the point murakami. people ask how could this happen. I explained how it happens all the time. I didn't say i wouldn't dial 911. Thats life dude better get use to it while you can!
Konfyouzd you are correct by saying that too. Sociology is an interesting class!


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> ^ you miss the point murakami. people ask how could this happen. I explained how it happens all the time. I didn't say i wouldn't dial 911. Thats life dude better get use to it while you can!
> Konfyouzd you are correct by saying that too. Sociology is an interesting class!



haha, dude i wasn't singling you out as a person who wouldn't call or help. 

call me stubborn, but the answer "it's basic sociology" just doesn't fly with me.
and i have to respectfully disagree that life is this way. just some cold minded people 
have made it that way for some. some places are really good, man. filled with really
good hearted people. they're just not around as much because the people who tend to
not give a shit are everywhere.

and i dont think we give ourselves enough credit. if someone is getting hurt i AM SO SURE we
would try to do at least something


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe not so much that the good people aren't around. They just keep to themselves bc all you ever hear about on TV are the niggers of the earth... 

It's difficult to discern the trustworthy from anyone else.


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 9, 2011)

Talk is cheap when you aren't actually there. When you're actually paralyzed in fear, because you don't know if he's going to turn on you next. 

Hindsight is 20-20, and the whole, "This is what I'd have done" isn't what you'd actually do. Fight or Flight takes over when those situations occur. The body responds in situations like this, "If I fight, can I win? Will I get hurt? Or is it better to flee?" Your mind will tell you to flee.[/QUOTE]

Well sir after serving in the military for some time i can say the whole fight of flight dosen't apply for my self and those who willingly volunteered to be put in those situations. So sorry if i don't get all deer in the headlights when i see something like this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2011)

Good for you.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know if you fully understand. Things like this just tend to happen. Take sociology class. It has to do with instinct. You can't just call sociology bullshit. It is the study of groups of people. The types of people. Why we behave in the ways we do. Self preservation. I think there is too much emotion put into this post. I just stated why this could happen. Argue all you want but it is fact. Watch the video, that is your proof. You can say it's bullshit or this and that but it doesn't change the fact that it happens. No matter how you or I would have acted if involved. There are a number of instances of this happenening. Instinct. Without all of our technology and laws of man that is the way we use to survive. It's wired deep into your brain. Me and woman much more educated than you or I spend their entire lives studying what makes us act this way.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 9, 2011)

This happens everywhere, there is a case of it in the US documented in Freakonomics that goes into this issue. Society is also getting less and less confrontation, we all like to hide in our technologically constructed shells and ignore the world. I won't say what I would have done there, as talk is cheap, not to mention being too preoccupried and passing by what could become escalated situations in the past as they were not my problem.


----------



## murakami (Dec 9, 2011)

st3mocon,
so then what do you say of people who do actual end up helping?


in vancouver, we had that retarded ass riot after the stanely cup finals. now,
a lot those dumbass', they had that mob mentality to destroy shit because everyone
else was doing it... but there were some really good, unsung hereos in there protecting property from being destroyed, people getting hurt etc... as well.

how can you explain people who put their lives in danger? a hundreds of thousands of people against a couple of dozen good people trying to keep the peace. not everyone is wired to look after themselves only. 

p.s. i am not saying sociology is bullshit. just saying that not everyone falls in the same mold and i think people have proven that. we've seen it before in the news, tv etc... some people are just good and want to help.


----------



## groph (Dec 9, 2011)

-42- said:


> Bystander effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I was going to post something like this. "Diffusion of responsibility" - when something terrible is happening and you are among a ton of people around who COULD do something, you're much less likely to jump in and help because you won't feel responsible for not helping - there are any number of other people who could do something. The common example used in psychology textbooks is Kitty Genovese, a New York woman who was stabbed to death outside of her apartment, lots of people saw it happen and nobody did a thing about it.

I wonder if this effect is actually reversed if there are very few bystanders. I know I'd probably feel too scared to jump in and help someone getting mugged, but if I was with a few people I would be less so. Maybe there's some magic number of bystanders that will encourage aid for a victim.

EDIT: And st3mocon, sociology has extraordinarily little to do with instinct. Even psychology which is much more individual-oriented is steering away from biological determinism. It's circular logic that explains nothing.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 9, 2011)

^ your probably right since I took only one class and that was a few semesters ago but I still remember talking about this exact topic. Also I remember talking about other interesting things like this. I know sociology has to do with how we interact with other people and groups big or small. Either way I feel that instinct plays a role. Fight or flight is instinct. Fight or flight was also talked about in my class.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2011)

Some, yes. Most, no. The proof is in the sheer numbers.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 9, 2011)

murakami said:


> st3mocon,
> so then what do you say of people who do actual end up helping?
> 
> 
> ...




I know i also said that it does not apply to EVERYONE. Look at the majority who joined the mob though  

Basically people are dumb. Thats why we have so many problems. I think we will get out of that funk eventually though!


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 9, 2011)

hereticemir said:


> Well sir after serving in the military for some time i can say the whole fight of flight dosen't apply for my self and those who willingly volunteered to be put in those situations. So sorry if i don't get all deer in the headlights when i see something like this.


For the common person that hasn't been through military or police training it's true.

can we stop the whole, "HAHA I HAVE AN EXCEPTION TO YOUR EXAMPLE, BECAUSE THE EXAMPLE WAS OBVIOUSLY TARGETED TO REGULAR JOES AND NOT GI JOE!"?

There are exceptions to every theory or example. Just because you are an exception, doesn't mean the whole theory isn't relevant.


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 9, 2011)

Since i look at civilian and military as two diffrent cultures what you ar saying we are brought up through examples in life like parents and friends, teachers etc... to be passive to the point it is almost suicidal. Then those who join the armed service are trained once again to be aggressive. Well then you have ancient society's that where just violent like The Ancient Assyrians. They were one of the very few civilizations who actually proudly bragged about fiendish reprisals and recorded their atrocities concerning those people and towns who dared resist them. Another group would be the Aztecs thrived off of human sacrifice and cannibalism, they even ate some Spaniards, with Tapatio salsa. We can also look at the more modern day example of the Japanese, nanking, the phillipenes,vietnam,Shogun society. Violence is prevanlent in all humanity it just some country or socity's embellish it more then other and it seems to come out militeristic but in order to keep order your need to turn the violence from one's self and turn it on another group of people/ culture. IMO


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2011)

Do people not do anything?

Unless there is a familiar situation, often people lack the ability to act in the face of the unfamiliar.

So, at my job, all of management has to go through our first aid, CPR and blood-borne pathegen training, and some of us also go through the disaster training (fire/earthquake/what-have-you). 

One of the things we drill to death is pointing at specific people and telling them what to do. "You, call 911! You, go get the AED (Automatic Electronic Defibrillator) from the kitchen! You, hold this person's legs! You, get the space blanket from the first aid kit under the reception desk!"

Even though I'm one of the three main Health and Safety people at my site, we hire an outside trainer to teach the First Aid and CPR classes. Our trainer is awesome, and is the main trainer for a lot of the police, fire and other personnel in our area. When she talks about training under guys who have experience in stopping major bleeding in victims after a mine collapse using only duct tape and a carton of toilet paper rolls, you know you're going to learn something about putting enough pressure on a wound.

Anyway, she always drills us on the need to order people to take action. We practice various situations, and always bark out the orders to make sure things happen. 

It's not that spectators are bad people. They've just never had to deal with certain situations, and so they don't have a decision tree which already has the unthinkable on it. It's one thing to know that someone can bleed out quickly from a cut artery, it's quite another to have the practice to be able to jump in and put pressure on it. 

Anyway, just some thoughts from someone who is updating his lists of who needs refresher courses....


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, just to weigh in myself on this, the mob mentality, and the need of an initiator to do something, is pretty established sociology. But sociology only explains how people typically react, not how they have to. Anyone watching this video can make a conscious decision to not just walk past if it happens in their life. Most of these issues are not flight/flight, paralyzed by fear reactions. The vast majority of studied mob mentality cases have nothing to do with "not knowing what to do" or being paralyzed by fear. It's as was stated above-a group tends to not react because the resposibility is divided among the group. But anyone can say, "If I'm in a situation where I see wrong happening, I will do whatever I can to help out." That "whatever" can be calling 911, it can be throwing a rock at the guy and running away, etc. It doesn't have to mean you go mano a mano and battle him UFC style. 

I didn't know about that issue in China with people suing their rescuer, though. But I do know that in China people expect a payout if they are injured, otherwise it turns into a full court case, so I guess this is the same thing. What I'm glad about in the US, Canada and Australia, etc. (I think?) is that we have the Good Samaritan laws, so if you try to help someone by doing CPR or the Heimlich, etc., and you break their rib or something, you can't be sued (provided they gave consent (or implied consent) for the help). That's messed up in China that they don't have a law like that.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 9, 2011)

Whilst the thought of that happening to me and no-one doing anything is scary (that I have been violently attacked before in a public place, no less, and nobody did anything, so it wouldn't surprise me), far more terrifying to me is the thought that _I _might just stand there and... do nothing. /shudder


----------



## Edika (Dec 9, 2011)

Someone being stabbed, me witnessing and not getting involved I would say yes. The incident happened very fast and the guy seemed crazy enough to not make me get close. I would call the police and I would only try to help if I had something long and heavy to bash his skull in.

What freaked me out the most was the second one with the child. He run over the child, stopped and left running it over again. Then everybody passed by and avoided or in one case run over him/her again. Then finally a woman just dragged the child to the side of the road not to be run over again and which seemed to be still alive. It seemed that it was several hours there. That I would never do!!!


----------



## AySay (Dec 9, 2011)

Sadly, even calling 911 is rare nowadays. Everyone knows...in this day and age, phones are for shoving into the faces of the dying to record their last moments of agony. Not to call for help...


----------



## PostOrganic (Dec 9, 2011)

I would call 911, but I ain't fucking with that dude. That video is fucked up.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 9, 2011)

It's so easy to say what one would or wouldn't do in any given situation. Have you ever had an oral presentation, and fantasized about doing great, only to fail miserably? Or possibly seen your first gig going amazingly, only to freeze up once you get onstage? What about rage at a bully, and daydreams about beating the shit out of them? How often does that happen?

My point is that no one is generally open-minded enough to realistically evaluate what they would do in any given situation. This brings to mind the many studies done on ethics, where people often say they would do one thing, and then don't. A crisis situation like this would mentally stun most; it's not every day that we see such violent behavior happening right before our eyes. There's a reason why people in careers that have such incidents occur regularly are trained so intensively to respond to emergencies, and it's not because humans are hard-wired to save strangers. Think about it, what evolutionary imperative would survive long enough if we always risked life and limb for complete strangers?

I'd like to think that I'd do something in that situation. I'd like to think that I could react well in a hostage situation, too, but odds are I'd panic like everyone else. I feel that I'd at least call the authorities, or yell at the guy to stop, but I won't really know until I'm in that situation.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> It's so easy to say what one would or wouldn't do in any given situation. Have you ever had an oral presentation, and fantasized about doing great, only to fail miserably? Or possibly seen your first gig going amazingly, only to freeze up once you get onstage? What about rage at a bully, and daydreams about beating the shit out of them? How often does that happen?
> 
> My point is that no one is generally open-minded enough to realistically evaluate what they would do in any given situation. This brings to mind the many studies done on ethics, where people often say they would do one thing, and then don't. A crisis situation like this would mentally stun most; it's not every day that we see such violent behavior happening right before our eyes. There's a reason why people in careers that have such incidents occur regularly are trained so intensively to respond to emergencies, and it's not because humans are hard-wired to save strangers. Think about it, what evolutionary imperative would survive long enough if we always risked life and limb for complete strangers?
> 
> I'd like to think that I'd do something in that situation. I'd like to think that I could react well in a hostage situation, too, but odds are I'd panic like everyone else. I feel that I'd at least call the authorities, or yell at the guy to stop, but I won't really know until I'm in that situation.



Yeah, but I think we're talking about 2 different things here. Panicking or freezing, and not acting, is different than being blase and just doing nothing. Calling 911 is a legitimate response. No training is needed for that. I for one wouldn't have messed with the stabber (or any random mugger, etc) but I sure as hell would call 911. I think all of us only need to make the commitment that if we see someone hurting another person we will call 911 and let the authorities sort out the details. We already have to training to do that. Doing CPR, a tracheostomy, or arresting someone, etc. all require training because we don't normally do that. But we can all dial a phone. And if someone was really just deer-in-the-headlights about a situation, I wouldn't have any problem with them. When they stand there, looking at the incident, and can talk with other people, or for God's sake FILM the incident, then I have no sympathy for their (lack of) action.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 10, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, but I think we're talking about 2 different things here. Panicking or freezing, and not acting, is different than being blase and just doing nothing. Calling 911 is a legitimate response. No training is needed for that. I for one wouldn't have messed with the stabber (or any random mugger, etc) but I sure as hell would call 911. I think all of us only need to make the commitment that if we see someone hurting another person we will call 911 and let the authorities sort out the details. We already have to training to do that. Doing CPR, a tracheostomy, or arresting someone, etc. all require training because we don't normally do that. But we can all dial a phone. And if someone was really just deer-in-the-headlights about a situation, I wouldn't have any problem with them. When they stand there, looking at the incident, and can talk with other people, or for God's sake FILM the incident, then I have no sympathy for their (lack of) action.



If it's not direct action, then the whole bystander effect thing probably kicks in. I read that Wikipedia article, and it was actually pretty frightening. The experiment that led to the hypothesis becoming that theory (it's social science that doesn't have any laws, isn't it?) has been repeated something like four dozen times?

It doesn't justify this from happening. We teach kids about stranger danger and such, it seems that we could also teach them basic things like what to do in an emergency that has nothing to do with them. That way calling the cops becomes second-nature, instead of assuming (more like hoping) that someone else will take care of the situation.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 10, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> No.
> I agree on that by a religion standpoint.
> But I dont give a fuck who you are or where you live, you help someone because they are a fellow human being no matter where they live. "Oh, thats their culture". *bullshit*.



That's not how it always works out, obviously. To say something is bullshit simply because it doesn't coincide with how you perceive it is narrow minded, man.



hereticemir said:


> Since i look at civilian and military as two diffrent cultures what you ar saying we are brought up through examples in life like parents and friends, teachers etc... to be passive to the point it is almost suicidal. Then those who join the armed service are trained once again to be aggressive. Well then you have ancient society's that where just violent like The Ancient Assyrians. They were one of the very few civilizations who actually proudly bragged about fiendish reprisals and recorded their atrocities concerning those people and towns who dared resist them. Another group would be the Aztecs thrived off of human sacrifice and cannibalism, they even ate some Spaniards, with Tapatio salsa. We can also look at the more modern day example of the Japanese, nanking, the phillipenes,vietnam,Shogun society. Violence is prevanlent in all humanity it just some country or socity's embellish it more then other and it seems to come out militeristic but in order to keep order your need to turn the violence from one's self and turn it on another group of people/ culture. IMO



I don't understand your rambling. The Aztecs didn't thrive off of anything. They were following a religious edict. Eat the heart of your foe to gain their power, human sacrifice to appease their gods.
Japanese shogun during an extended time of Feudalism where provinces and territories fought for resources and pride. They didn't do it just to be violent. No culture is violent just to be violent. Violence is caused by some type of greed, or jealousy, for the most part (imo).


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> We teach kids about stranger danger and such, it seems that we could also teach them basic things like what to do in an emergency that has nothing to do with them. That way calling the cops becomes second-nature, instead of assuming (more like hoping) that someone else will take care of the situation.



That's actually a really good idea. I'm going to tell my kids that typically when someone is being hurt by others no one does anything, so they have to be the one that acts. Really, there is plenty of opportunity for this even in school. But I really like that idea.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 10, 2011)

no offense or anything, but shouldn't you have already taught that as part of the "what 9-1-1 is for" speech?


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 10, 2011)

911 is for emergencies, like when you're being kidnapped or someone breaks into your house. It seems really common sense, but it's not really explicitly taught to kids, or at least it wasn't when I was a kid. We even had these rather perverse books that they sent home with us, sort of like a scrap book. Our parents were supposed to keep up-to-date pictures and descriptions of what we were into, etc in case we were kidnapped. It was like an In Case Of Kidnapping Kit. 

But yeah, the point isn't that people aren't aware that you can call 911 to help others, it's to encourage people to react without waiting for someone else if they see s person in a crisis situation.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 10, 2011)

I get that, but I remember as a kid that shit was drilled home by HFD (in elementary they'd come and give talks. Come in full bunker gear so we'd know what they look like in case there was a fire. How and when to call 9-1-1) and my folks.

Granted I guess my uncle being a cop, and my grandpa being a retired mounted officer had something to do with that. >.>


----------



## leandroab (Dec 11, 2011)

murakami said:


> keep in mind as well that in china, even when a person is being helped by another, the victim sometimes even sues the savior of the victim to get an easy cash grab. has happened A LOT... which makes more sense why people don't help i suppose.





YOUTUBE said:


> The reason people are reluctant to&#65279; help: 1. Killer may have a powerful father such as police chief, whoever on his way may be killed or jailed. 2. Even the killer does not have a powerful father, police may make it a dog fighting case after others intervene. Main problem: corrupted police system in China



Well, if that is a reality in China, then I would unfortunately think twice before helping a person. Which makes me sick.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 11, 2011)

i think untill you have actually been in a situation like this it is pretty hard to judge someone for their actions/inaction.
personally i have interviened in a couple of incedents involving complete strangers attacking each other, in one case there was a knife. in both instances i did not really think at all before going to the aid of the stranger in need, however after the situation had been diffused (by police, other bystanders, or a combination of the two) i was left standing there thinking "what the fuck did i just do, and why did i just possibly risk my life?"
some people just avoid conflict i guess, and no one knows how they will react untill they are put in a similar situation. scary shit though


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 11, 2011)

murakami said:


> NSFW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





well, there is that where the victim sues the hero...
but there are tons of other cases where the victim is on purpose being victimized only to ambush the hero. sure, it seems very 'red dead redemption', but often times when a hero sees a baby being run over by cars, and he/she comes to save that baby, the babies parents rob the hero and run away. so people tend to stay/keep to themselves.

at the same time, its kind of what capitalism is doing to people. its all about 'me' and fuck everyone/thing else.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 11, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ...*i did not really think at all before going to the aid of the stranger in need*, however after the situation had been diffused (by police, other bystanders, or a combination of the two) i was left standing there thinking *"what the fuck did i just do, and why did i just possibly risk my life?"*



This. So much this. *laugh*


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 12, 2011)

^ i know man it was bizarre


----------

